# Do I need a power steering cooler?



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

92 K1500 - mid last winter during a storm of course the power steering fluid started just pouring out onto the ground. Somebody on here helped me identify that it was a power steering cooler as I could not figure where it was coming from, dripping from under the bumper. I cut it out and joined the hoses and was back in business. Should I replace before this winter or not really necessary? I don't use this truck for much but driving in the snow and plowing my own driveway. It does have fairly large aggressive tires on it though, came that way stock.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would. Is it the kinda that's just a tube that loops around everything? Or is it the "fin" cooler type?


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

If you don't drive it much you probably don't need it, especially if most of that driving is when the ambient temps are low (winter). If you used it to plow for hours straight I'd say go ahead and do it. I'd guess the cooler was added for running for long hours in high ambient temps.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We had that issue once. Did the same fix. We ran the truck several years like that and it was not an issue. It was a dedicated plow truck with an 8 hour route.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

It was a very small cooler like a u shape tube with some fins. Hard to even see it in front of the radiator. Had to take the grill off to get to it in the middle of a storm. Murphy's law. I mostly drive this in cold weather so I guess I'll be ok.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I can honestly tell you I've never heard of anyone overheating their power steering fluid. I think you'll be ok.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Me, I'd just replace it. It's a cheap part & easy to do.

If it does overheat, you can try switching out the power steering fluid with synthetic atf.
That fluid will take more heat.


----------

